#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-09
<highvoltage> how do I find an app again if it isn't listed on https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/ ?
<wendar> highvoltage: I have that problem too
<wendar> at the moment there is no way
<wendar> apparently BooruPy is a downloader for anime pr0n
<highvoltage> seems like all I can do is paste https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps in my URL bar and then press down to check my browser history
<wendar> I'm giving it a "not appropriate for general audiences".
<highvoltage> sounds like the right response
<wendar> highvoltage: oh, dpm's wiki page has links to the proposals
<wendar> as much as I hate the idea of manually maintaining a queue outside the queue, it does have advantages
<wendar> I guess see how we do with simple email thread tracking
<wendar> an email folder is easy enough to search for previous entries
<dpm> note that the wiki page was intended as a one-off, first-pass review to the queue as a helper (also https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/915902)
<wendar> dpm: yeah, it's just tempting to maintain it, because it is helpful
<wendar> dpm: but, resisting the temptation for now :)
<dpm> wendar, no worries, happy if it's to be helpful in whichever way :)
<wendar> so, the SSHSearch Lens that's in the queue as "Pending QA", is that an update to the one that's published? or is it just the same one, and needs to be bumped to a manual "ARB Published" state?
<wendar> same question for the Utilities Lens and Ask Ubuntu Lens
<stgraber> wendar: don't touch them!
<stgraber> wendar: Pending QA == Published
<wendar> yah, but can we clear them from the queue?
<stgraber> wendar: we don't mark them as Published because of the Software Center bug
<stgraber> wendar: if we mark them as anything but Pending QA, they'll either vanish or be moved to the "For purchase" section
<wendar> last I cchatted with achuni, he said we could set up a special "ARB Published" state
<wendar> that wouldn't bump it into visible status in the Commercial Queue
<wendar> but, would clear it out of our queue
<wendar> we want it out of our queue, right?
<wendar> don't want to keep around all the past published apps?
<stgraber> I kind of like to see them in the queue until the SRU has been published to 11.10
<stgraber> otherwise we'll forget which need fixing once the bug is solved (we'll need to drop the manually added metadata)
<wendar> could we have them listed separately, then?
<wendar> or, put them in an actual launchpad bug in the ARB queue?
<stgraber> maybe, though the software-center SRU was supposed to be done 3 weeks ago, it's maybe just easier to push the SRU out and be done with the bug?
<wendar> yes, if it's that close
<stgraber> wendar: I just poked mvo
<ajmitch> morning
<stgraber> wendar: mvo says we should have the software-center SRU right after feature freeze
<wendar> sweet!
<wendar> ajmitch: good morning :)
<stgraber> hmm, what just happened to pdf studio 7? (received an e-mail saying it's been published from arb)
<ajmitch> was it in the commercial queue?
<ajmitch> since I haven't seen an app of that name in the ARB queue yet
<stgraber> well, it went to our mailing-list, so it should have been one of ours, though it might have been a bug in MyApps ;)
 * stgraber checks the commercial queue
<ajmitch> it wouldn't be the first bug :)
<stgraber> indeed :)
<stgraber> yeah, I see it as pending review in commercial ... so probably was some kind of glitch
<ajmitch> are magazines like the full circle magazine being bumped over to the commercial queue?
<ajmitch> I know they don't fall within our content guidelines, as they're solely content
<stgraber> yeah, these I usually send back to commercial when nobody from that team beats me to it
<ajmitch> ah nice
<ajmitch> I don't think regular ARB members have an option to change the queue, unless it's not obvious
<stgraber> apparently the "send back to myapps" option is supposed to do it (if you see it)
<stgraber> I usually just poke achuni on IRC :)
 * ajmitch can see a 'submit to myapps' button
<stgraber> yeah, I think that's the one. I never confirmed that it indeed does what they say it does ;)
<stgraber> and its name is just confusing...
 * ajmitch wonders if jono has heard any response on getting the source for myapps
<ajmitch> I'm not holding my breath, but it doesn't really seem like a critical thing to keep proprietary
<jono> ajmitch, talking with them now about it
<ajmitch> thanks jono :)
<jono> ajmitch, :-)
<jono> ajmitch, which is the best email address to use for you?
<jono> I want to copy you into a mail
<jono> ajmitch, found your email, np
<ajmitch> sorry for irc lag, am at work :)
<ajmitch> jono: thanks for starting that conversation, I'll follow it up with david
<jono> thanks ajmitch
<wendar> framingham calculator is ready for vote
<wendar> is anyone working on harmonyseq?
<wendar> that's an old one, IIRC, just recently freshly submitted
<ajmitch> wendar: yeah I've started on it again
<wendar> ajmitch: cool, will pick another one
<stgraber> wendar: is it in the staging PPA already?
<stgraber> wendar: (the calculator)
<wendar> stgraber: yes
<stgraber> k
<wendar> ready for vote
<ajmitch> I think it'd be useful to import these packages into a branch so we can share the ARB changes a bit easier
<ajmitch> mostly because it's simpler to see the revisions :)
<wendar> ajmitch: I'm about to push my changes to a branch
<ajmitch> great
<wendar> but, I'm not sure whether to use an app-review-board branch, or an allison branch
<wendar> any opinions?
 * ajmitch was just going to use a +junk branch under ~ajmitch
<wendar> app-review-board would mean any members could edit it
<wendar> but, just for viewing, ~allison is fine
<wendar> (and, anyone can always branch mine and push their own)
<ajmitch> yeah, I was thinking of it just for reviewing, it's easy enough to push to ~app-review-board later
<ajmitch> ok, back later, another meeting at work... :)
<wendar> later :)
<wendar> how about nsnake, anyone working on that one?
<stgraber> wendar: commented on the mailing list
<stgraber> so far I made a +junk branch under ~stgraber for each package I touched but it'd probably be interesting to move them under ~app-review-board
<wendar> stgraber: for some reason your first email about the icon didn't come through
<wendar> stgraber: but your second email referring to the first email did
<wendar> stgraber: maybe just server lag, give it a bit
<stgraber> wendar: I received my first e-mail back from the mailing-list, so something seems to be wrong on your end
<wendar> stgraber: got it now, just some weird lag
<wendar> stgraber: on dh_gencontrol, does have to be a png, or is an svg fine? The package currently only includes an svg, though the developer submitted pngs to MyApps.
<stgraber> wendar: you need a png
<wendar> stgraber: does resolution matter? go for the highest?
<stgraber> wendar: what I did for the others was include the .png from myapps (the 128x128) manually in the source package
<wendar> stgraber: in the debian directory? (I've been trying to limit changes to debian/ or debian/patches
<stgraber> it's the one displayed in the software-center, I don't know exactly what size it uses but it's pretty big, so go for the highest
<wendar> not really critical, I suppose, just inventing standards on the fly :)
<stgraber> the lenses were native packages, so I directly put it in there next to their .svg, I guess in your case as it's source format 3, you can put it in debian/arb-icon-blah.png or something like that
<stgraber> it doesn't really matter as long as it's copied outside the build environment at build time
<stgraber> (that's a part that wasn't necessarily clear in what I copy/pasted, the ../ in there it doesn't really matter puts it outside the build environment, right next to the generated binary packages)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-02-11
<ajmitch> wendar: sorry to be slow, I just +1ed the framingham calculator submission :)
<wendar> ajmitch: cool
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-04
<coolbhavi> hi ajmitch
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, if you dont mind shall I assign couple of work items from your list on the arb spec to myself?
<ajmitch> coolbhavi: hi, I don't mind, which ones are you wanting to take?
<ajmitch> it's unusual that you're online at the same time as me :)
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, :) alternate queue view and the tools for speeding up reviews
<ajmitch> and what are you suggesting for the alternative queue view?
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, just close down the queue where packages are not targeted for the current stable  release i.e quantal
<ajmitch> ok, that sounds more like a process thing than tools
<coolbhavi> yes
<coolbhavi> reg tools now that lintian is in place, I am looking at dh relocation
<ajmitch> the queue view I was working on, very slowly, was more something to pull packages from myapps & record information about them
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, ah ok then
<ajmitch> since the majority of the useful info on myapps is in a JSON string, it wasn't hard to pull in & then import packages
<coolbhavi> yes agreed
<ajmitch> dh relocation sounds useful though, if it can be done with minimal effort by developers
<ajmitch> so I've got a public holiday on wednesday, I'll try & sit down & work on this a bit
<coolbhavi> i had couple of doubts reg the same which I posted on the list
<ajmitch> (the queue stuff, not dh)
<coolbhavi> ok sure ajmitch
<coolbhavi> thanks then!
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, I was thinking more of a process view reg the list
<ajmitch> have you heard any updates on the apparmor sandboxing or automatic packaging?
<coolbhavi> ajmitch, no
<ajmitch> maybe dpm knows if there's been progress
<coolbhavi> hmm yes
<coolbhavi> and sorry for my understanding on the queue stuff
<ajmitch> no problem, it's my fault for not communicating it well
<coolbhavi> no issues ajmitch
 * coolbhavi goes for a nap btw
<coolbhavi> good night ajmitch
<dpm> hi ajmitch. Automatic packaging was not planned for this cycle at UDS. For sandbox updates, here are the relevant blueprints
<coolbhavi> and good morning dpm
<dpm> - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-gsettings
<dpm> -
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-online-accounts
<dpm> - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-envfiltering
<dpm> -
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-display-manager
<dpm> - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-dbus
<dpm> - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-keyring
<dpm> - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-r-app-helper
<dpm> hey coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> thanks for the links dpm
<ajmitch> dpm: ok, I got the impression it was sometime between the recent UDS & 14.04
<dpm> ajmitch, yeah
<ajmitch> looks like nearly all the work items there are postponed
<ajmitch> thanks for the update anyway :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<coolbhavi> dpm, when is the UADW planned for?
<dpm> hi coolbhavi, we haven't got dates yet, as we're trying to make it coincide with the next app showdown (for phone apps), and it will depend on how the core apps project runs
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks for the update
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<BerndSch> ajmitch: do you have any news for me? Is there any chance to find my unity-lens-sshsearch in the graphical software centre in 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04? At least in 12.04 and 12.10 I can find it in the repositories with "apt-cache search"
<BerndSch> ajmitch: also I read an article today that there are plans for an ssh search lens for 13.04? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/100-scopes-list-ubuntu-13-04
<BerndSch> ajmitch: will canonical/ubuntu use the existing lens or will they write a new one?
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-06
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-07
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne dpm
<cwayne> coolbhavi: heya
<coolbhavi> cwayne, how is it going?
<dpm> hi coolbhavi!
<dpm> coolbhavi, quick question: did you happen to install the Ubuntu SDK preview when we announced the phone?
<coolbhavi> dpm, yes but handnt had the time to look at it though due to arb reviews :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, no worries, I was going to ask you if you'd have a few minutes to test something for me. Do you have time?
<coolbhavi> dpm, sure no need to ask :)
 * dpm hugs coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, so here's some background info: we released the SDK a while ago, which needs 2 PPAs -> the toolkit PPA and the Qt 5 PPA. When we released, we had to use Qt 5 beta, and we've now just migrated to the Qt5 release, which is now in another PPA
<dpm> That is:
<dpm> - On release date: Toolkit PPA + Qt5 Beta PPA
<dpm> - Today: Toolkit PPA + Qt5 release PPA
<coolbhavi> got it
<dpm> now the migration to the Qt5 release PPA broke some things
<dpm> And I've written some instructions to ease the pain and ensure a smooth migration
<coolbhavi> thats normal :)
<dpm> I was just wondering if you could help me confirm they work
<coolbhavi> sure so tell me what I need to do
<dpm> you are a perfect candidate as well, as you're a packaging expert :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> btw m no expert :) I am just another user :D
<dpm> coolbhavi, so here are the instructions, could you test the "Migration: from the Qt 5 Beta 1 to Qt 5.0" step on http://pad.ubuntu.com/BwVVfCSYEv ?
<coolbhavi> dpm, just give me some time ll revert
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, my router got forked btw due to a chilly wind here logging back in
<dpm> ok, yeah, I got disconnected once due to strong wind here too
<coolbhavi> my network speed got sucked now ll login in a bit
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> brb dinner
<coolbhavi> I have written my findings on pad itself
<coolbhavi> its installing btw
<coolbhavi> after the steps
<coolbhavi> let me test
<dpm> coolbhavi, excellent, thanks! Let me have a look
<coolbhavi> dpm, let me check if my dev packages were set for autoremoval
<coolbhavi> although ppa-purge works great here btw
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, it'd be nice to find out. I'm a bit confused by the fact that it removes dev packages
<dpm> thanks a lot for your help, btw
<coolbhavi> let me check although its minor
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> and it works great
<coolbhavi> ll mail a screenshot
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<coolbhavi> hey PaoloRotolo
<coolbhavi> dpm, sent
<coolbhavi> ah got it
<PaoloRotolo> hi coolbhavi :)
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-08
<coolbhavi> happy birthday highvoltage :)
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> dpm,  added a comment on ppa purge bug btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ppa-purge/+bug/892886/comments/25
<dpm> thank you coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> dpm, contacted lorenzo now too
<coolbhavi> ll followup
<dpm> great
<coolbhavi> np :-) great sdk btw I loved it
<dpm> cool
<dpm> Could someone give an answer to this developer? http://askubuntu.com/questions/252756/ubuntu-app-store-waiting-4-months-now-for-approval-review
<coolbhavi> dpm, was answered by pussi I believe
<coolbhavi> the package is in repos of debian and ubuntu
<coolbhavi> maybe we should just add a comment to raise a package upgrade bug
<coolbhavi> dpm, replied
<dpm> thanks coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, rejected from queue now since its a fork of already existing package
<coolbhavi> good night btw!
<dpm> cool, thank you for sorting it out coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> :-) np
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-09
<coolbhavi> mhall119, hey
<mhall119> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> mhall119, pm?
<mhall119> sure
#ubuntu-arb 2013-02-10
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne :)
